# SQOLOGY @ GNC Customs - Aug 5th



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

SQOLOGY will be in northern Indiana this weekend at GNC Customs in Goshen, IN, in conjunction with their Mid-Summer Mayhem car show.

https://www.facebook.com/events/1530530556981919/

SQOLOGY Registration for IASCA & MECA SQ starts at 9 AM, judging at 10 AM! Registration at the red SQOLOGY tent opposite Main registration. $50 for both orgs! $25 IASCA only / $35 MECA only.

Mid-Summer Mayhem is an outstanding event put on by GNC Customs and is very family oriented. It's sure to be a great time!

Please note, the car show is advertised as beginning at 12pm - we are starting the SQ competition earlier than the car show begins.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump for Saturday


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

How was the show?


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

Does anyone have info on Dan Erickson's install in the Accord coupe?


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

The show was great!

Mid-Summer Mayhem is an annual car show GNC hosts... they've asked us to host SQ competition in conjunction with the show this year and last. This year we had a small group compete SQ. Reports from those in attendance was that it was a friendly show with lots of feedback and help from the judges given the small number of competitors. 

IASCA results here:

http://events.iasca.com/US_/00000560.html

MECA results here:

http://mecaevents.azurewebsites.net/#results/2124




























Sorry, I don't have any pics of Dan's install. However, it is mostly stock-looking except for the 15" AE sub installed IB in the trunk.


----------

